# Water Closet Carriers



## Thundering Turd (Jul 13, 2016)

Does anyone know how many horizontal carriers I can put in a row before I run out of pitch? I have a bathroom with nine toilets in a row. I'm not sure if I can drain all nine in one direction, or if I have to split them in half and use two drains.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

http://content.zurn.com/web_documents/pdfs/brochures/ZMKTG210-14.pdf


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

At 1/4" slope the max would be 6. at 1/8" slope you could get as many as 12 but Zurn says the limit is 10. 
Keep in mind that the position of the ADA toilets will change the count.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Thundering Turd said:


> Does anyone know how many horizontal carriers I can put in a row before I run out of pitch? I have a bathroom with nine toilets in a row. I'm not sure if I can drain all nine in one direction, or if I have to split them in half and use two drains.


Do the introduction before the sh!t rolls down..


----------



## Dave C. (Jul 7, 2016)

Thundering Turd said:


> Does anyone know how many horizontal carriers I can put in a row before I run out of pitch? I have a bathroom with nine toilets in a row. I'm not sure if I can drain all nine in one direction, or if I have to split them in half and use two drains.


look at your submittal,figure rough in heights,you got 1/4" below rough to up to 4" lower ,spacing of stalls, location of stub up all play factor h/c rough can be a minimun 1" higher than standard rough,need carrier submittal,and toilet submittal.toilets have changed from 10" to 9 3/4" :thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dave C. said:


> look at your submittal,figure rough in heights,you got 1/4" below rough to up to 4" lower ,spacing of stalls, location of stub up all play factor h/c rough can be a minimun 1" higher than standard rough,need carrier submittal,and toilet submittal.toilets have changed from 10" to 9 3/4" :thumbsup:


Don't be helping those who don't follow the site rules regarding introduction. .


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

At 1\2 inch per foot only 4 so i would put four risers up.


----------



## Dave C. (Jul 7, 2016)

wyrickmech said:


> At 1\2 inch per foot only 4 so i would put four risers up.


lol stub up once for every carrier


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Zurn says you can run up to 10.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You can connect an infinite number of carriers if you go to no fall. 0"/ft


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dave C. said:


> lol stub up once for every carrier


agreed if you want them all at the same height off the floor...:yes:


----------

